# Whats new?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Howdy to ya'll! I haven't been on here for 2-3 weeks, longest i've ever gone without signing in since I made an account last january!:shock:
Anyway, don't have time to look at all the posts so just wondered whats been the hot topics as of late? Any goodens goin on?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have recently discovered that I am an idiot and it is possible that I may very well have contracted some homosexual tendencies.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

oh yea.....there is also some problem with dikes and how they are acting on Facebook but I was too scared to read the thread. :grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Someone's been spending WAY too much time with barnyard animals.... Right skinner?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

not sure if I would call that horse sense or nonsense. I have been told a lot lately that I am confused and have no idea what I am talking about though.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> not sure if I would call that horse sense or nonsense. I have been told a lot lately that I am confused and have no idea what I am talking about though.


That's a daily occurrence from my wife. Heck I was 14 before I realized my real name wasn't dumbass or smartass


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> Howdy to ya'll! I haven't been on here for 2-3 weeks, longest i've ever gone without signing in since I made an account last january!:shock:
> Anyway, don't have time to look at all the posts so just wondered whats been the hot topics as of late? Any goodens goin on?


Geez outdoorser,weve been worried sick about you.:smile2:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I have recently discovered that I am an idiot and it is possible that I may very well have contracted some homosexual tendencies.


:lol:

You're alright in my book skinner.:O||:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

sawsman said:


> :lol:
> 
> You're alright in my book skinner.:O||:


That may be the nicest thing I have ever heard. Being alright......well it just feels good.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

We've also discovered only Lesbians drive Subarus, and if you shoot a 7mm you're a commie; it's been a productive few months. Oh and all the elk are killed every year... somewhere...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis13 said:


> We've also discovered only Lesbians drive Subarus, and if you shoot a 7mm you're a commie; it's been a productive few months. Oh and all the elk are killed every year... somewhere...


That's a scary thought. I drive a Subaru and shoot a 7mm at times, so I guess that I am a commie lesbian but then I do like women. The only thing that I have to come to terms about is the commie part. -O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mavis13 said:


> We've also discovered only Lesbians drive Subarus, and if you shoot a 7mm you're a commie; it's been a productive few months. Oh and all the elk are killed every year... somewhere...


Remind me to not read this thread while drinking Dr. Pepper, I just snorted a mouthful thru my nose reading the above reply...


----------

